# Audi A3/S3 Parts Thread



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Click Here for Details*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are excited to announce the addition of another performance brand to our lineup. Celebrating its 40th year in 2016, Tarox Performance Brakes offer high-performance, multi-piston brake kit solutions, as well as performance rotors and pad upgrades for OEM applications. 










The higher-than-typical piston count found on Tarox kits translate to excellent brake pedal modulation and low-speed braking feel, this also allows for a slimmer caliper profile for better wheel clearance.









Tarox brake rotors are available in a number of surface finishes to suit your desired style or application. Also, all Tarox rotors are heat treated and hand finished for an ultimately flat surface. Brake pad compounds are offered to road, track day, and full race use. Lastly, custom caliper colors are available for all big brake systems.









Tarox offers kits for all late model and current-generation VWs and Audis. For information on what's available for your vehicle, email *[email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*S3 Resonator Delete Kit*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Spend your tax return on someone you love- your car!*

Tax returns are already being processed, and what better way to shift your winter upgrade plans into high gear than by saving big on parts from NGP? You expect sale pricing and free shipping on the brands you love, as well as open-box and blowout sales on everything from exhausts, lighting, to wheel sets. 

*Shop Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

A new year brings new lower prices from AWE Tuning​! You can now take advantage of permanent price reductions of up to $500 on exhaust systems and up to $100 on intake kits (and free shipping as a part of our sale!). *Click here for details.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Tar Ox Big Brake Kits and OE Replacement Parts*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Tar Ox Big Brake Kits and OE Replacement Parts*


This BBK look samazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Only three days left in APR's sale, don't miss out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*SuperPro Heavy Duty Rear Sway Bar End Links*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Resonator Delete Kit*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeez, it's March already?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Stage III/III+ Upgrade*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Top o' the mornin' to ya


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *APR Stage III/III+ Upgrade*


Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Shop Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*SuperPro Front Sway Bar End Links*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

One week left!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Billet Aluminum MQB Rear Subframe Mount Inserts, 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro & Mk7 Volkswagen Golf R*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Track and show season is finally upon us, and to kick things off we have some exciting news related to APR products. Effective immediately, *all APR intakes* and *small parts ship free*!* This means short shifters, intakes, intercooler silicone hose kits, vent gauge pods, boost taps, turbo muffler deletes, and more will be delivered to your door for free. 

But that's not all- For the month of May, *all APR downpipe kits also ship free!** If you've had your eye on APR Stage 2 power for your VW or Audi, now is the time.

And if free shipping doesn't sweeten the deal enough, you can also get your hands on some free APR and NGP swag with these promotions: 

Spend $475 or more on APR products, receive APR swag and an NGP sticker pack.
Spend $750 or more on APR products, receive APR swag, an NGP sticker pack, and NGP sunglasses
Spend $1000 or more on APR products, receive APR swag, an NGP sticker pack, and NGP hoodie. 



To purchase or for details, *Click Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The pre-order for 034Motorsport's X34 MQB Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System is live on our website. If you want to be the first on your block to have one, don't delay! If you'd like to order one for yourself, email [email protected].

*Product Listing*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The long weekend is almost here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Tyrolsport Deadset kit for MK7 Golf, GTI, Golf R, and Audi 8V A3 and S3*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*For you DCC-equipped drivers, we have some KW DCC cancellation kits in stock.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It's Thursday already? Sheesh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's Summer Sale is here! Now through the end of the month, take 10% off all APR ECU & TCU software upgrades. Whether you are a new customer purchasing software for the first time or an existing customer wanting to upgrade or expand your current software's features, *this sale is for you*. On top of the already *free installation* new APR customers receive at both NGP locations, this summer sale is not to be missed!

Contact [email protected] for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We are restocked with APR MQB intercoolers!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our Labor Day Sale live! Now through September 12th you can take advantage of three sale promotions sure to make you (and your bank account) smile.

*Click Here to Start Saving!*

We have created the _*ultimate*_ intake upgrade that includes APR's MQB intake, turbo inlet and silicone coolant hose with the best pricing you will ever see on this trio. How good is the pricing? So good that you can only see it in your NGP shopping cart!


If that isn't enough APR savings for you, we are also offering big savings when you purchase APR's MQB intercooler and boost hose kit as a package. Like with the intake kit, pricing is so good we can only show it to you in your NGP shopping cart.



To complete Labor Day threesome, all 42 Draft Designs exhaust systems ship free*. Downpipes, turbo-back exhaust systems, and cat-back exhaust systems are all shipping free during our sale!










Don't miss out, these three sales end on September 12th!


----------

